

Filepicker.io now supports Instagram, Flickr and Video Recording - brettcvz
http://www.filepicker.io/products/services/

======
sergiotapia
The twitter bootstrap default styles need to go or at least be tweaked into
something more personalized.

As it stands it makes the site look very backwater, regardless of features.

~~~
aristidb
I don't think normal people would even notice this. Doesn't mean
personalization isn't something that should be done, just thinking you might
be overblowing the problem.

~~~
ericmsimons
I disagree - their target audience is developers, not "normal people". Because
bootstrap's default styles have been beaten to death by startup-in-a-weekend
type apps, I subconsciously don't trust their service because it seems like it
might not be here in a month or two.

~~~
jrej5j
What makes you say that?

~~~
ericmsimons
Say what? That they won't be here in a month or two? I think they definitely
will be around, they seem to be ripping up HN lately. All I'm saying is that
using bootstrap's default styles tarnishes the brand they are trying to build
(which is especially important because their target audience, developers, are
very familiar with default bootstrap).

------
ralphleon
So exciting! We were able to remove about 400 lines of shit S3 code and an
ugly flash widget when moving to filepicker.io. Great to see them adding so
many services.

------
lionheart
That's awesome. Especially the video recording is perfect for what I'm doing.

As soon as you guys make it so that I can get the video URL as soon as the
upload starts I can integrate you in.

------
true_religion
I really wish you guys would support a bookmarklet to let you pick pictures on
a web page the same way say Pinterest does it.

~~~
tagx
Interesting suggestion. Could you give me an example use case?

~~~
true_religion
Well if you have an app or website that enables photosharing, you'd want to
capture content from offsite and deliver it into your gallery.

Importing stuff from the big sites--Flickr, et al is great, but say someone
has everything sitting on their personal webpage or scattered on site around
the internet?

Instead of making them save, then re-upload a bookmarklet is great.

------
lancefisher
Great job, guys! I've been waiting for the flickr integration!

------
smoody
first of all, awesome.

question: is video recording supported when using the iOS SDK? if yes, great.
if no, any timeframe for supporting?

thanks, scott

~~~
liyanchang
Hi Scott,

iOS video recording is ready and soon to be shipped. Send me an email for
early access: liyan@filepicker.io

------
noinput
Nice addition. Question for the community, what are the thoughts on this
approach of iframing the full content (ie filepicker.io's complete app) inside
a lightbox vs fully built in JS?

I have a project that I'm about to venture in which will need a similar setup
and curious on thoughts.

------
brettcvz
We're cranking out even more, let us know what you want to see next

~~~
tagx
I'm really digging the Gmail feature. What about allowing me to pull from my
own ftp server?

------
christopherslee
i don't get it at all.

what's the value here?

------
gobengo
Sweet! I can't wait for more video and general file source options. Keep it
up!

------
andrewmunn
Are you working on Skydrive support?

